# Contador ascendente desendente con FF JK



## calesa (Abr 25, 2006)

Hola gente, que bonito es esto verdad...que bueno que a alguien se le ocurrio, bueno
miren tengo un problemita, tengo que hacer un circuito que cuente del 1 al 9 llegando al nueve se regrese, el problema es que no tengo ideas,, hice uno pero solo cuenta para arriba o solo para abajo.. y me esta matando la desesperacion de que no me sale....de hecho necesito algo asi como asesoria de como diseñar estas cosas pero por ahora necesito esto si no me cuelgan.......espero me ayuden gracias,,,


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 25, 2006)

Eso viene hecho, si queres reinventar la rueda bajate los datasheet y fijate el diagrama:
CD4510 BCD up/down counter
74HC192 4 bit up/down decade counter con entradas independientes.


----------



## calesa (Abr 25, 2006)

si pero el problema es que me lo han pedido que funcione solo, le tengo que meter el pulso y este debe de empezar a contar, ademas no se donde va cada cosa, o sea la configuracion que debe llevar exactamente....gracias, le estoy hechando un ojo al cd4510 pero no creo armarlo porque me dijo que cabe en un solo proto y si armo esa cosa se va a pasar


----------



## roberto moreno (Abr 25, 2006)

Si ya tienes ambos contadores, no creo que sea muy dificil combinarlos para que haga una de las funciones y posteriormente la otra, ¿Por que no subes tus diagramas e intentamos combinarlos?


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 25, 2006)

Podes usar la salida de Q para cuando va de 0 a 9 y Q negado cuando va de 9 a 0  y listo... es simple


----------



## cfelipe40 (Sep 29, 2006)

bueno yo estoy mas o menos en las mismas, necesito hacer un contador que arranque en 15 y llegue a cero y se quede alli que no comience el ciclo nuevamente, ya me hice uno por ahi utilizando un 74LS90 y un 74LS47 pero este cuenta solo de manera ascente de 0 a 99 y vuelve a comenzar...por ahi me recomendaron que comprara el CD4510, ya lo compre ahora necesito saber como conectarlo con el 74LS47 y como regular el conteo que vaya de 15 a 0... si hay alguien que ya alla pasado por esto y que pueda enviarme el plano del circuito se lo agradecere en el alma muchisimas gracias...


----------



## wise (Abr 18, 2008)

estado actual        estadosiguiente
a b c d                      a b c d
o o o o                      o o o 1
o o o 1                      o o 1 o
o o 1 0                      0 0  1 1
0 0 1 1                      0 1 0 0
0 1 0 0                      0 1 0 1
0 1 0 1                      0 1 1 0
0 1 1 0                      0 1  1 1
0 1 1 1                      1 0 0  0
1 0 0 0                       1 0 0 1
1 0 0 1                       0 0 0 0


----------



## LARRY (Ago 6, 2008)

un contador de 12 segundos


----------



## rude (Jul 16, 2010)

hola amigos necesito realizar un contador desendente de o a 59 pero con FF 74LS76 que tenga un resteo que pueda manipularlo cuando desee si pueden ayudarme se los agradeceria. Disculpen que escriba aca pro no encontre como realizar la pregunta...


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 17, 2010)

Hola rude

Un contador descendente de 0 a 59 ?... No será de 59 a 0 ?

De cualquier forma, ese contador lo estás diseñando Binario o decimal(BCD) ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rude (Jul 17, 2010)

Si perdona me equivoque es ascendente de 0 a 59. tengo que realizarlo con flip-flops jk con preset y reset 74ls76. bueno para contarles yo realice uno asincrono pero tengo un problema, el contador funcionona cuenta de o a 59 pero yo necesito poderlo resetear cuando desee yo utilice 4 CI 7476 UNA COMPUERTA  NAND, dos decodificadores 7447 y dos displays de 7 segmegtos. espero estos datos les sirvan para que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 17, 2010)

Hola rude

Vuelvo a preguntar: el contador debe ser Binario o BCD ?
El circuito sería muy diferente, dependiendo del tipo de conteo.
Si es Binario necesitaría una circuiteria adicional para poder mostrar la “cuenta” en los Display’s.
Si es BCD habría que hacer que los Flip-Flop’s se restablezcan a 0 un pulso después de que lleguen a 9.

Mientras más nos adentramos en esto surgen más preguntas:
Normalmente Preset quiere decir poner el contador a 59, en este caso.
Normalmente Reset quiere decir poner el contador a 00.

Pero Tú como lo harías ?:
Preset todas las salidas a 1.
Reset todas las salidas a 0.
O como sería

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rude (Jul 17, 2010)

Si MrCarlos gracias debe de ser BCD.  Yo lo haria preset todos a uno y reset todos a 0 yo tengo el proyecto simulado en wizard si supiera  adjuntarlo lo enviaria para q asi lo veas y pudieras aclarar mi duda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 17, 2010)

Hola rude

Ok contador BC, Preset = 1’s, Reset = 0’s.

No todos los tipos de archivos se pueden adjuntar. Si mal no recuerdo, los que se pueden son: BMP, DOC, GIF, JPE, JPEG, JPG, PDF, PNG, RAR, TXT, ZIP. Y según el tipo es el peso(Tamaño) del archivo permitido.

Para adjuntar debe presionar, aquí abajito, el botón “Ir a Avanzado” te llevará a otra pantalla donde hay otro botón llamado “Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos” presiónalo y se abrirá otra ventana donde aparece otro botón llamado “Examinar” presionándolo se abrirá tu disco duro para que selecciones el archivo que deseas adjuntar. Una ves seleccionado se presiona otro botón llamado "subir", al presionarlo empezará a subir el archivo.
Al terminar de subir todos los archivos, para salir de esa ventana hay que presionar un botón localizado abajo al centro llamado “Cerrar esta ventana” al presionarlo se cierra y aparece un recuadro por medio del cual envías un mensaje, por ejemplo: “Te mando estos adjuntos Bla, Bla, Bla”.
Por ultimo presionas el botón “Enviar Respuesta” y listo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rude (Jul 21, 2010)

MR Carlos gracias por todo ya realice el contador  tube que repasar el tocci y ala vez realice otro contador con 7490 es mas sencillo gracias.


----------



## fred electron (Sep 30, 2010)

Para todos los interesados en la Lógica secuencial. En el tema de contadores con JK 74 ls 76, me podrían ayudar a diseñar un Contador sincrono que empiece en 0 avance tres y retroceda 2 (Binario).
Cualquier aporte será bien recibido gracias.


----------

